# Anyone still build phase units?



## o1dschoo1

Thinking bout running my 7900x subzero 24/7


----------



## Schmuckley

In b4 a shyster posts.
<hint> If his name is Steve or Stephen, do not send money.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Schmuckley said:


> In b4 a shyster posts.


Yea true...


----------



## o1dschoo1

I remember in 2010 a few people use to build them


----------



## Schmuckley

o1dschoo1 said:


> I remember in 2010 a few people use to build them


Gray Mole was probably still around then..He built one for a friend of mine, but has since disappeared.
Steve has made around 5 people I know nothing but mad..the other guy..copper pot guy..he's MIA.
I wish I could help you, but cannot.


----------



## Schmuckley

You may find this interesting..









Build Your Own Phase Change PC Cooling System - Overclockers


This article describes the construction and operation of a single-stage vapor phase refrigeration system, and how to build your own phase change cooling system.




www.overclockers.com


----------



## Schmuckley

Here you go....





Phase Change


Phase Change




ldcooling.com






Something to note is to super-insulate your mobo and shoot dielectric grease into the socket. Yikes. Anything can go wrong. If it's AMD, maybe put chip in and vasoline or LET all around socket. Cannot be above IHS, though.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Schmuckley said:


> Here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase Change
> 
> 
> Phase Change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldcooling.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to note is to super-insulate your mobo and shoot dielectric grease into the socket. Yikes. Anything can go wrong. If it's AMD, maybe put chip in and vasoline or LET all around socket. Cannot be above IHS, though.


Die electric grease in socket art putty and electrical tape lol. I have a dice pot but want sub ambient daily . I would build one but want a cascade unit honestly.


----------



## Schmuckley

o1dschoo1 said:


> Die electric grease in socket art putty and electrical tape lol. I have a dice pot but want sub ambient daily . I would build one but want a cascade unit honestly.


Obviously that's an SS unit I linked. Cascades are like unicorns these days. Maybe learn to build your own?

Yeah..I hate to say, but it's an incredibily small niche market. Of which the main guy apparently is a rip-off.
The reliable old man disappeared. A long time ago.


----------



## D3LTA KING

These guy's can build you a Cascade if that's what you are looking for, however it will cost a pretty penny if our okay with that? I had a quote from these guys about 1 year ago and they quoted me 5K USD for a Cascade unit that would be roughly around $7K or so CAD over where I'm at, web site attached.





__





Bench/Test Table Easy V3.0 DimasTech USA


Bench/Test Table Easy V3.0 DimasTech USA




shopusa.dimastech.com


----------



## D3LTA KING

Here is a email response that I received from them last year in regards to a Cascade unit.




Hello, thanks for your request, this product is EOL, however we can customize any old project for new use/destination, given that this will be no more a series product and every single componet will require to be manifactured in a "one off", the price tag is starting at 5k usd, excluding delivery and excluding customizations.
if this strating price fit you, we can start talking and setup a second exchange of information with the tech team.

thanks for reaching us

--
Mike Ferrari
Sales / Customer Care

Best Regards / mit freundlichen Grüßen / Saludos Cordiales / Cordiali Saluti

*___*
DT-Cooling, LLC
850 Saint Paul St, #26
Rochester, NY 14605 USA
Instagram @DimasTech
twitter @DimasTech
DimasTech
http://www.dimastech.com


----------



## Damage Inc

I used to back in the day. Vapo XE, Prometeia r404a/Cap tube modded, Vapo LS, Mach II GT and custom r404a/r507a/Delta fans units. You will run into condensation issues sooner or later though. Great for 15 hour long 3DMark benching sessions but you just can't insulate them well enough for 24/7 applications. Still worth a try but that's just me.


----------



## Cerberus

o1dschoo1 said:


> Die electric grease in socket art putty and electrical tape lol. I have a dice pot but want sub ambient daily . I would build one but want a cascade unit honestly.


i ran die electric grease on a 955BE -40c for 6 months straight, i ended up getting pin rot, lost a few grounding pins on the cpu (still worked fine)


----------



## ACleverName

nah go cooler and build a big ol bong cooler


----------



## o1dschoo1

ACleverName said:


> nah go cooler and build a big ol bong cooler


Lmao bong cooler holding -20 to -50c idles and loads around -20 to 0c. Nah


----------



## Avacado

EK actually just released one, probably better than anyone could make. If you have 350$, your should go for it. EK-QuantumX Delta TEC - Copper + Nickel


----------



## o1dschoo1

Avacado said:


> EK actually just released one, probably better than anyone could make. If you have 350$, your should go for it. EK-QuantumX Delta TEC - Copper + Nickel


On a 2066 cpu? Imma have to get creative and make that block fit


----------



## ACleverName

o1dschoo1 said:


> Lmao bong cooler holding -20 to -50c idles and loads around -20 to 0c. Nah


Just think of how easy it will to be making a slushy with some green water!


----------



## D3LTA KING

Damage Inc said:


> I used to back in the day. Vapo XE, Prometeia r404a/Cap tube modded, Vapo LS, Mach II GT and custom r404a/r507a/Delta fans units. You will run into condensation issues sooner or later though. Great for 15 hour long 3DMark benching sessions but you just can't insulate them well enough for 24/7 applications. Still worth a try but that's just me.


This is very true what you said sooner or later you will run into condensation. I still have a Cooler Express SS phase changer kicking around the house that I once used for 24/7 use. No matter how well you insulate the cpu socket and the surrounding area you will still manage to run into issues sooner or later like I did. Great for benching no so great for a 24/7 setup


----------

